# Anyone know how to sex turkey chicks?



## Ruff Times (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm not looking for the perfect science, but a higher probability of picking cockerels. I'm going to pick up a couple of BBB's on Wed at my local coop. They will be straight run. 

I'd like to get the males if I can. Is there anything I can look for to help me identify? 

Thanks all!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2014)

I did some googling, apparently there is no way to tell.


----------



## Ruff Times (Feb 6, 2013)

Well, I couldn't find anything either, but I know Ideal sell sexed BBB. I hate to call them and ask, but I may just have to do it. Thanks though


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2014)

Ruff Times said:


> Well, I couldn't find anything either, but I know Ideal sell sexed BBB. I hate to call them and ask, but I may just have to do it. Thanks though


Ideal is probably vent-sexing them, which has to be done by a trained expert.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Pick them up by the skin on their neck like a momma cat picks up her kittens. If they kick and try to get away, its a tom. If it goes limp, it's a hen.


----------



## utilitytk (Feb 21, 2014)

My wife sexed turkey chicks for 23 years at a local hatchery. She tried to show me how to look for SOMETHING but dogged if I could tell the difference. She would do around 3000 chicks in a 10 hour shift. Definitely NOT a job for me!!!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

If I hatch them, I can tell.
You can tell in the very first day, but it starts to get harder the longer that goes by.

Try checking the snood. Toms have bigger snoods, even when they are little.
As they grow a bit the toms will have thicker legs.
As they stand, the toms are a bit more upright and their body shape is a bit different.
The hens are a bit more rounded in shape and they hold their heads closer to the body.

Oh.. it is so hard to describe, but so easy if you know what you are looking for.


----------



## Poultryguy (Jan 29, 2014)

The sex of chicks can be determined through vent sexing and sometimes from the feathers. I don't know if this also applies to turkey.


----------

